# Laptop + Predator + (AC-30/A-10A/F-14D) = C4ISR + Support



## Kirkhill (4 Jan 2006)

This is from DID http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/2006/01/rover-sics-tacair-on-americas-enemies/index.php

Soldier with "eyes on" and laptop can see Predator or Lantirn image of ground on laptop and circle targets for pilots of AC seeing same image on their screens.



> ROVER Sics TacAir on America's Enemies
> Posted 04-Jan-2006 06:17
> Related stories: Americas - USA, C4ISR, Design Innovations, Electronics - General, Field Innovations, Fighters & Attack, IT - Software & Integration, New Systems Tech, Project Successes, Protective Systems - Aircraft, Signals Radio & Wireless, Soldier's Gear, Specialty Aircraft, Transformation, UAVs
> Also on this day: 04-Jan-2006 »
> ...


----------



## 3rd Horseman (11 Jan 2006)

That sounds so cool....it is amazing what a few years will do...had I had this kit during my tour we could have hit more targets and been even more precise causing less collateral damage.


----------

